

Apple Teaches Google About Product Synergy (Lesson Learned?) - matthewslotkin
http://www.fastcompany.com/1743786/google-learns-apples-lesson-about-hardware-software-synergy

======
matthewslotkin
Looks like the king of open is realizing that Apple isn't evil, it just has
better foresight.

